# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum computers, D-Wave Systems Inc., Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada

## Airicist

Contributors:

D-Wave Systems Inc.

Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab

D-Wave Two on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

D-Wave Lab Tour Part 1 (of 3) - The Infrastructure of the D-Wave Quantum Computer

Published on May 6, 2015




> In this video we look at the different systems that make up a D-Wave quantum computer. We show what the cooling system involves, the electromagnetic shielding and how the electronics system programs the quantum processor.

----------


## Airicist

D-Wave Lab Tour Part 2 (of 3) - Inside the D-Wave Fridge

Published on May 13, 2015




> In this video we look inside the fridge at the cooling system, and the electronics that are used to talk to the quantum chip.

----------


## Airicist

D-Wave Lab Tour Part 3 (of 3) - The D-Wave Processor

Published on May 20, 2015




> In this video we look at the quantum annealing processor. We look at how it differs from regular processors, and how qubits encode 0s and 1s.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the D-Wave 2X

Published on Sep 28, 2015




> The D-Wave 2X is the latest product release from D-Wave Systems Inc, and is the most powerful quantum computer in the world.
> 
> The D-Wave 2X features a 1000+ qubit quantum processor and numerous design improvements that result in larger problem sizes, faster performance and higher precision.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google, NASA using quantum computing to push A.I., machine learning"

by Sharon Gaudin
September 30, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Quantum Annealing Explained - D-Wave

Published on Oct 26, 2015




> An explanation of quantum annealing at D-Wave including the applications and the relationship with other forms of quantum 
> computing.


The D-Wave 2X™
Quantum Computer
Technology Overview

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google takes quantum leap into artificial intelligence"
The D-Wave 2X quantum computer, developed with NASA, is said to be 100 million times as fast as any of today’s machines. But quantum computers are fraught with challenges.

by Dominic Basulto
January 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Advantage: the first quantum computer built for business | D-Wave

Sep 29, 2020




> Advantage is the first quantum computer built for business. Advantage is now available through the Leap quantum cloud service. Try it out today by signing up for Leap https://cloud.dwavesys.com/leap/signup

----------


## Airicist

Article "D-Wave’s 5,000-qubit quantum computing platform handles 1 million variables"

by Emil Protalinski
September 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "D-Wave launches its 5,000+ qubit Advantage system"

by Frederic Lardinois
September 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Quantum computing, quantum supremacy, and a new Quantum Moore's Law with D-Wave CEO Alan Baratz

Dec 4, 2020




> What changes when quantum computing is mainstream?
> 
> Quantum computing is on the far reaches of science, using technology that accesses aspects of matter at quantum scales where physics almost overlaps with magic. 
> 
> Classical computing is simple: deterministic. You have something, or you have nothing. Quantum computing is complex: you can have something, or nothing, or both something and nothing at the same time. If that’s hard to wrap your head around, you’re in good company. Even Richard Feyman, 1965 Nobel Laureate in Physics and one of the founders of quantum computing famously said, “I think I can safely say that nobody understands quantum mechanics.”
> 
> But we’re seeing major advancements in quantum computing today. You can now write a program and deploy it on quantum computers from anywhere. And D-Wave says that it's doubling qubits every 2 years.
> 
> In this episode of TechFirst with John Koetsier we’re chatting with Alan Baratz, president and CEO of D-Wave.

----------


## Airicist2

"D-Wave and Forschungszentrum Jülich Launch First In-Region Commercial Quantum Computer for European Access"
A commissioning ceremony, with Germany’s Federal Minister of Education and Research Bettina Stark-Watzinger, North Rhine-Westphalia Minister President Hendrik Wüst, EU Commissioner Mariya Gabriel, Canadian Ambassador Stéphane Dion, and business and academic leaders, marks quantum computing’s advancement in Europe

January 17, 2022

----------

